# White Vinegar



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Know some who use straight wh vin to clean. The main reason I soaked orange peels in it was, thought it would add more acid to clean better. Does it? If not, think I'll find another use for peels.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We use a lot of white vinegar here for cleaning. I have soaked citrus peels in it sometimes, but it doesn't clean any better.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope, won't make it more acid. The volatiles in orange peel are used to make a strong solvent called orangene though. That is the basis of citrus based cleaners. My guess is that the two would work best separated.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah I wouldn't bother mixing them. Baking soda and vinegar work wonderful together. Just spray the vinegar and sprinkle the baking soda


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Never tried the orange peels, interesting idea, does it improve the smell?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Shin Smells great. Like fresh citrus.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have enough orange peels to add to vinegar just to make it smell better, whether or not it actually cleans any better. Lots of things to do with orange peels, and I think I have them all covered, lol.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I will definitely try it then, thanks. I use a lot of vinegar, don't mind the smell much, but a smell fix would be much appreciated all the same.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I've found that although adding citrus to vinegar doesn't make it clean better it does make it smell nice. Grapefruit is my favorite although lemon is quickly gaining ground around here!! Also, white vinegar should be diluted 50:50 with water for almost all applications. If used undiluted and left to sit it is strong enough to damage many finishes.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I dilute the vinegar and it cleans fine. I don't put orange slices in it, but if you want to do something with them, put them in your flowerboxes to keep the cats out.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

The orange peel addition certainly does improve the scent! Thanks for that, I'll be using it henceforth!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've decided to use solution I made, as a fragrance only. I really don't buy that kind of thing.


----------

